# Wife's out of town, and I really messed up.



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yup, that's for sure. Better cut it out and replace it.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

wow, thats why i go outside..........:lpf: sorry bro, no help.......except go outside........


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

Uh oh.

You own any hair clippers?


How long you been married? I'm in 26 years, so kind of committed. Might not be too late for you to start fresh though.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

rubbing alcohol gets it off my hands but i'm not sure about carpets


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Maybe you can set the super down all around and make a pattern. Nah I hope she likes roses or diamonds. Sorry!


----------



## summers nectar (Dec 30, 2010)

left over scrap of carpet, and a carpet installer can replace that small section in an hour. it will never show if the carpet is new. Good Luck You need it.


----------



## Wolfer (Jul 15, 2012)

I've heard Everclear will cut it. If it don't work you can drink the Everclear just before she gets home!


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the encouraging words. Does anyone have anything that will save my ability to sleep in the house? Either that, or does anyone have a great epitaph for my head stone?


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

She going to kill you! ... I got dibs on the bees! Who wants the wood?


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I read this thread and its responses to my wife, and she had a giggle. She suggests confessing up front, followed by a stated plan for how the problem will be fixed. Might help to have estimates in hand.

There are solvents that will dissolve propolis, but none that should be used on carpet, let alone indoors (toluene, turpentine)


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

call a professional carpet cleaner and have them come in and do it. Good luck!


----------



## tank (Jun 20, 2013)

Put ice on it and vacuum it comes off


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Dry ice and a hammer?


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I've had decent success with small scissors and just trimming the pile a bit. I build engines as a hobby and occasionally track grease into the house on a boot. sometimes, you just can;t get it out. propolis is one of those types of things that probably wont be easily removed chemically, so you're left with mechanical removal.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Hardwood floors are very trendy.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Really? Ice? Like dry ice? I heard you can freeze clothing that has gum on it, and sometimes get it out. Ok, I will try it first since it is chemical free. If this works, there is a big slobbery kiss in it for you. Although I might have to pay her to do it. 

Clickbangbang; thank you for caring for the bees. :lookout:


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd start with a the few items suggested, but call and schedule a pro carpet cleaner ASAP. If you get it out, just cancel the appointment


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I got cyan oil based concentrated printing ink on my mom's brand new carpet by putting a milk crate down on the rug. I used scissors but I *wouldn't *advise it. The ice thing sounds good and calling the pro cleaners or who ever put the carpet in to patch it while they still have the same color in stock. Don't worry she will understand.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Take a picture of the damage so you can laugh about it later if you pull off her not noticing it.


----------



## Vallejo64 (Jul 7, 2013)

The best thing to use is commercial gum remover in an aerosol can. It will freeze it and you can pop it right off. You can get it at any janitorial supply store. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Beesure! (Apr 24, 2012)

Try Hotshot carpet cleaner, amazing stuff!, it has saved my a-- a couple of times with motor oil and red wine spills. good luck and start looking for a foreign bank account to hide all assets.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

After 39 years, I have learned that disappointing my bride hurts worse than a beating. I will try everything mentioned here as something has to work. Options for replacement are nonexistent, and funds don't allow for hiring the pro guys, so wish me luck, and I will post what works. :s


----------



## Tohya (Apr 6, 2011)

Try a can of brake cleaner. You do not want the non-chlorinated brake cleaner, but the chlorinated brake cleaners containing tetrachloroethylene (perchloroethylene). Tetrachloroethylene is/was used to dry clean clothes.


----------



## nomad (May 15, 2013)

park a coffee table over it.


----------



## Grid (Jun 5, 2009)

I did that on the fabric of the back seat of my car. The fabric had been treated with a stain guard, so perhaps that helped. I used most of a bottle of rubbing alcohol and a LOT of elbow grease, but I got it out.

Good luck!
Grid


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bee Whisperer said:


> After 39 years, I have learned that disappointing my bride hurts worse than a beating. I will try everything mentioned here as something has to work. Options for replacement are nonexistent, and funds don't allow for hiring the pro guys, so wish me luck, and I will post what works. :s


What is the opposite of "requeening"? When the "Queen" gets rid of the "Drone"? I guess when the drone finds another place to live it's called "drifting". I hope you aren't drifting soon.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I suspect this will be in the thread "worst beekeeping mistake you ever made".

There are two things that will short circuit logical thinking, sex and a BM. I feel your pain.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Do you guys have a cleaning product in US supermarkets called Handy Andy? Takes a little rubbing but it will completely dissolve propolis. You should also get a carpet machine in to suck out the residue.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe it could be found at an International Grocery Store, but the only one I know of is in Washington,DC.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.google.co.nz/imgres?imgu...NEzZeSBcO2gPAD&sqi=2&ved=0CDoQ9QEwAw&dur=2303


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

There is a ton of solvents that will dissolve propolis. That doesn't necessarily get the stain out or stop from taking the color with it. I would try the freeze method first.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Who ever thought this blunder would get so much attention? I really appreciate all the ideas. I have eight days to try things, so I start today with ice.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Try Goo Gone, it's pretty safe but does a great job!


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 21, 2009)

Bee Whisperer said:


> Who ever thought this blunder would get so much attention?


You're getting attention because we feel your pain! As for me, I have "accent rugs" all over the floors in my house. They hide my drips, drops, and just plain carelessness.


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

but her flowers and tell her the truth before you do more damage


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bee Whisperer said:


> I have eight days to try things, so I start today with ice.


Even if you successfully remove evidence of your mistake you better tell her about it when she gets home, if not before. You know she's gonna find out eventually. Better that she hear it from you. You naughty Boy. opcorn:


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Offer to be her butler for a period of time! (Seinfeld! LOL)


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

go out and find the neighbors doggie yard and walk back in the house...she will NEVER notice the propilis stain  my wife found some solution on the web to clean carpets, however it said test in inconspicious area first so I wont post it 
I am praying for you that you find a contractor to build you a shed in the back yard to live in.

all the attention is because we all know what wifes do when husbands do stupid things


----------



## Frankh (Aug 28, 2011)

Show her this thread and tell her we are all asking for her to have mercy on our fellow beek. Remind her of how we often stumble without our wives there to guide us. And how your mind was consumed with the sorrow of her absence, which led to the unfortunate error. I try to really lay in on thick, so my wife laughs and does not have the heart to give me too severe a beating. I've even gotten my dogs to sit by my side and hang their heads in sorrow, right along with me.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Redo the floors and say it was a surprise for her...win, win...she gets new flooring and you save your butt


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Bee Whisperer said:


> I am so screwed. inch:


The title was "wifes out of town I really messed up" and I read that and said why is wife being out of town a bad thing. It is my favorite thing. 

Now that I read your post I understand what you meant. Yup honey can be steamed out of the carpet. Now propolis is another whole ball of wax (propolis). I would try alcohol or ice to make it harden up and try getting it to snap out.

Just to make you feel better. When I was a kid we were staying at a hotel. I got sap on my bathing suit from climbing a coconut tree. I went down to the hotel laundry and got a cup of bleach. I put it on the dresser in the hotel and went to the pool for a bit. I came back and grabbed the cup to go into the bathroom to work on the sap and picked up the wax paper cup and the bottom fell out. I quickly went and grabbed a towel to dry it off the carpet and dumped some water on it to help clean it up. After some scrubbing I had a massive 1 foot wide white spot in the slightly off center of the room. Not much I could do to fix that so we rearranged the furniture in the hotel room and checked out a few days later. Have not been back to the Frenchmans Reef hotel in St Thomas since.

I also agree with creating a bigger issue then the stain. 

One idea would be to punch a really large hole in the roof let the ceiling cave in and soak the heck out of it with water. Then tell her that something fell through the roof and destroyed that part of the house. Since you survived that she will be so relieved that she wont know you screwed up so bad. You don't want to turn it into the insurance because your rates will go up. Be creative on how you destroy that section of the house. The more bizarre the better. You could drop a bowling ball from 30 feet above the house. 

Set off sprinklers. Exploding Lysol can. Dog poop is a good idea. Gallon of stain would be good. 

Burn down the house.

You could leave the front door open when the burglar comes in shoot him right above that section of the carpet. The blood will cover the stain. If not the outline spray paint might help mask it. 

I would try to steer her away from the bee keeping. My wife complains enough about that. Remember to be creative. You have been married a long time and you don't want to ruin all that time invested over a #2. I would also play the lottery if you win big just sell the house. That is another idea sell the house or change the numbers on your house so she goes to the wrong one. God I am on a roll. Might try a few of those myself.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

It is not the end of the world it is just carpet. If your wife had been more in tune with what is fashionable these days it would have been hardwood or ceramic tile. Carpet is bad for allergies. It really is her fault. Don't be too hard on her.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't think you will get very far critisizing a man's Wife, Brian. I don't think you should go there.


----------



## Waggle (Mar 7, 2013)

Try alcohol or my favorite propolis remover acetone, just avoid sparks or open flames while working.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Hahahahaha. You're reading my mind Frankh. :lpf: D1here; I just had a shed built with two lofts in it. I guess I can clean one off. :scratch:

Actually; she is now fully aware and helping me brainstorm ideas to try. I have explained many of the ideas here on the forum. Couldn't find any dry ice today, but I will. The brake cleaner thing sounds a little scary, so I'll try alcohol etc. before that. Bee Bliss; "slave" is more the role than butler, but either way I will be on my best servant attitude.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Play dumb! You don't have a clue how it got there! Deny, deny, deny!!! :lookout:


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

tank said:


> Put ice on it and vacuum it comes off


Yes, very likely it will work.
If not try a small Blow Torch. Guaranteed to get it off.

Good luck. I'm married for over 40 years. Very difficult to shift a pensioner!


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

BLOW TORCH? Great idea! :applause: Burn the house down, and she'll never know about the propolis. :banana: Does insurance pay out for stupidity? :scratch:


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bee Whisperer said:


> When I returned from the restroom,


Well, I hope at least is was a good one and everything came out all right.

I cleaned out the aquarium once-set the heater on a carpeted floor. Yup, forgot to turn it off. Burned a nice cylinder style hole in the carpet. The aquarium stand hid the damage until the wife decided she wanted hardwood.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I found these links and they seem to support some of the ideas mentioned

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE7lp3GwWz8

http://www.ehow.com/how_7712909_remove-bee-propolis-stains.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_2048840_remove-tree-resin-from-clothes.html

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?190956-How-do-you-remove-Propolis


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5K9eYIAgqI

http://www.honeybeesuite.com/how-to-remove-propolis/

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?232267-Propolis-Any-Easy-Way-to-Remove

I couldn't find the stuff Oldtimer mentioned on Ebay or Amazon surprisingly.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

If you can't find dry ice get a can of either or a can of refrigerant do not get them on your skin


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

Bee Whisperer, good idea, I was going to say - tell her now while she's still long distance.

After 39 years, I'm sure she's probably pretty used to this. Just another gaffe to overlook.

If it's any consolation, suffering (on both your parts) is good for the character.  You're doing her a favor. (Nah, maybe you better not mention that.)


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

While cleaning my van yesterday I noticed some propolis on the carpet so out of curiosity I tried to get it out. I had some carpet spray, alcohol, and degreaser non toxic citrus spray. These weren't the best choices to try but I went for it anyway. If nothing else it ended up much better than what it was. With some other products and that ice trick etc. I'm guessing you could get it out. The experience made me think you could. It took time for the propolis to soften up. Here is a video of my carpet cleaning test. 

http://youtu.be/N-uX4QbkiXI


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Let me get this straight, you carried a super into your house and set in down on the carpeting? No offense, but you deserve what's coming to you....

On a more positive note, you need some type of solvent. Tetrachloroethylene aka perchloroethylene (PCE) is what you need. It is what is used for drycleaning. You probably cant buy it without a license, but that is what a carpet cleaning is going to use.


----------



## Springtime130 (Apr 14, 2013)

Amoinia worked awsome on my white shirt


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Lots of good suggestions here, but I've got to say that neither ether nor tetrachloroethylene nor refrigerants should be used for this indoor application. They are too hazardous.


----------



## oklabizznessman (Oct 24, 2011)

Jesus said,"SOME MIRACLES REQUIRE FASTING AND A LOT OF PRAYER".

Look at it this way if you're not eating the kitchen will be clean when she gets home and if you're on your knees you can ask her to show the same grace God has showed us for our past mistakes.
If that doesn't work call me I could use some part time help. LOL ! BEEN there brother!


----------



## Moonfire (Apr 2, 2013)

As a woman I'd just like to throw it out there... women know that men don't always think on their toes, therefore they can make silly clumsy mistakes like this, sometimes often. We do tend to laugh about it after the initial shock of said accident has set in so give her some time to digest. Women love honesty, so it can really only help you to be up front with her about how it happened even if you do get it cleaned up. as long as you explain that you knew it would upset her and tried to fix it before she got home, she will surely forgive you, if for no other reason than that you considered her feelings about it. don't be afraid to express remorse ( this needs to be genuine, we can see through the BS), and allow her to make a little fun out of the situation and laugh with her about it later, oh and definitely try to fix it as soon as possible ( procrastination is mans worse enemy when it comes to dealing with women)!! that's all I got for you advice wise... if the problem was wax related I'd be full of clean up advice for you!


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Well it's been 4 days. Did you try anything? Update please.


----------



## mdadams1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Best thread on any forum I have ever read..even read them to my wife...


----------



## dingo983 (Feb 10, 2011)

When I was a mechanic, whenever we got a grease stain on someones upholstery, we would use brake cleaner and a rag. It didn't cause discoloration and it got all the grease and oil off every time. Good luck.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

dnichols said:


> Well it's been 4 days. Did you try anything? Update please.


No response...I wonder if he's still alive.


----------



## Michael_C (May 22, 2012)

I have enjoyed reading this thread as well. I laugh at some of the responses while I find similar situations familiar to me. Honesty is a good choice, as our wives seem to know how to fix many of our messes. Best wishes and luck to help with the situation. Updates please.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Moonfire said:


> As a woman I'd just like to throw it out there... women know that men don't always think on their toes, therefore they can make silly clumsy mistakes like this, sometimes often. We do tend to laugh about it after the initial shock of said accident has set in so give her some time to digest. Women love honesty, so it can really only help you to be up front with her about how it happened even if you do get it cleaned up. as long as you explain that you knew it would upset her and tried to fix it before she got home, she will surely forgive you, if for no other reason than that you considered her feelings about it. don't be afraid to express remorse ( this needs to be genuine, we can see through the BS), and allow her to make a little fun out of the situation and laugh with her about it later, oh and definitely try to fix it as soon as possible ( procrastination is mans worse enemy when it comes to dealing with women)!! that's all I got for you advice wise... if the problem was wax related I'd be full of clean up advice for you!


Maybe he should even show her this thread.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Try an old rag and a hot Iron. It works for wax it may work for propolis?


----------



## nobull56 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well no one named this one so here it is Oops Cleaner (http://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/catalog/oops-multipurpose-remover-and-cleaner/) you can also find it on E-bay & Amazon. this stuff will remove almost anything from anywhere! 

Warning it will not remove stupid, I'm still looking for something for that!


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

nobull56 , That oops looks promising. I have some other propolis stains on the rug in my van I may test some of the oops and that http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1 on it. This thread is helping me strategies for my own messes. I'm sure I'll get propolis on our rug eventually. I hope Beewhisper found something that worked for him.


----------



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

I really would get a carpet professional. I know funds dictate but it is new carpet. I have had a carpet guy tell me that "yah I could have gotten it out but because you used XYZ it set the stain and now there is not much I can do". Most will come out for free and at least give you some advice. I actually had one come out once and got rid of a spot for free. I gave him a 20 for lunch on me.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd go with the dry ice followed by a vacuum. But did he live?


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents. This stuff works well. Same principle as dry ice, but in a handy spray can. DO NOT get it on your skin.

http://www.excellent-supply.com/Releasit-Gum-Freeze-Spray-Single-6-oz-Can-for-Removing-Gum-From-Carpet_p_62.html


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Dry ice and a hammer?


I like this idea. Suggest calling her ASAP and before she gets home. You'll endure less steam.

Boy did I arrive late to this party!


----------



## rjmeyer (Apr 6, 2012)

Ive been in the plumbing trade for a long time, we have used Afta spot romover on several occasions for tar and oils, it reminds me of dry cleaner fluid....i'm not sure how well it will work on the propolis but i'd give it a try..also Resolve carpet cleaner is great stuff and carburator/brake cleaner removed spray painted graffiti vandalizm off hand painted truck lettering...see link for the Afta..try a good hardware store near you. http://www.superkleendirect.com/k2r-spot.aspx


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

STILL ALIVE . . . EVERYTHING IS GREAT. :thumbsup: 

I did not get to try the dry ice, special cleaners, or brake cleaner. WD-40 did not work either. However, I was able to try various things on different spots, and the one thing I tried that worked (with a little scrubbing) was Isopropyl Alcohol. It needed to be well saturated, and with a small brush, scrubbed until it was gone. While it was still wet with alcohol, I used a cloth to soak up the excess. The rest evaporated quickly; leaving a clean carpet. :applause: :banana:

My wife was happy for the news, and I am certain it will be inspected upon her return.  Yet, I will certainly give the credit to all my fellow beeks for the wise counsel and gut splitting humor, not to mention the great ideas. I would say that I would like to try all the other great cleaners, etc. but I choose to walk _AROUND_ the house instead of through the house from here on out, so if I try any other product, it will have to be on something else.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Attaboy! :applause:


----------



## nobull56 (Mar 30, 2013)

I think it would be fun if you told us it came back, so you could see just how far this goes!!!


----------

